
Hired Digs Deep into Software Engineer Salaries in the US and UK - adamflanagan
https://blog.hired.com/hired-digs-deep-software-engineer-salaries-us-uk/
======
avitzurel
Link to previous discussion about the report here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10712058](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10712058)

